# Outside Cemetery



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I told you i would post a pic of my yard so here ya go. Not as impressive as the basement will be but it scares the kids enough. Dont use all of my props for the outdoors, Some are either too expensive or not sturdy enough for the elements.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks pretty impressive to me! Nice job.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks just fine from where I'm standing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your yard looks great ..
it leads to the unknown inside.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very spooky! I love it!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great! I love the colors and the shadow from the celtic cross on the front door! It's creepin' me out, man!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

looks good to me. I love the way the green looks. I think that will be my color of choice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looks great to me


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

The wind is killing my setup!!!!!!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this p3ppy!

Wind has definitely been a frustration for us this year too. We've tried gluing tombstones back together only to have them bust again as soon as the wind picks back up, so we now have several cemetary 'ruins' - on the positive side, in the end it only added to a more authentic look for the cemetary. ;-)

I hope the weather gets better for you.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

lowdwnrob said:


> looks good to me. I love the way the green looks. I think that will be my color of choice.


I'm with you. I always do blue, but the green really looks good. I think I might switch


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

really nice. Have you thought about maybe putting out a small strobe light?

I hear you about the wind. I'm in Ottawa Canada and we are supposed to get 20 cm. of snow tonight! That will really screw up my front yard cemetary  My girlfriend suggested I put a toque on my corpsed Blucky! Seriously though, it is supposed to get back up to 12 degrees (celcius) so the snow should melt away right away (fingers crossed).


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Ya were getting snow as well soon, better not stick around!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet p3ppy! Nice lighting!


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Naw, im not really a big fan of strobe lights, they seem to "cheapen" the scenery, no offense, its only an opinion, not to mention kids will be walking through the cemetery and playing with everything, dont want them to get confused and fall over something but i will tell you, on Halloween night we put 4 strobe lights through out the house at different settings to make the house look haunted inside, so i do use them, but only slightly.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's great!!!!


----------

